# Which one would you recommend- Western, Fisher, Meyer or Pro-tech???



## melon (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Users,

I'm new here and also new to snow and ice management, so don't know much about it either to be honest....but helping a friend to introduce one of the following brands into Far-East Asia

I would be grateful if you can make some suggestions (from your experience) which one you would recommend doing business with in general, in terms of their product quality and variety of snow management products available?

We've selected the following:
-Meyer Products
- Western Plows
- Fisher Plows
- Pro-tech

Oh and it's for commercial and municipal use.

I'll appreciate your helpThumbs Up

Thanks,

M


----------



## Lockdownd (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have the experience that most of the guys have here but from my experience and all the research I've done, you can not go wrong with western and fisher. Cheers!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

well I don't have some of the experience some of the guys do as well but I don't even see you listed what I would choose. 

I'm pretty partial to boss. they are extremely easy to remove and connect. and I have seen videos on how the others connect and disconnect but I've never actually used another. they aren't chain lift like most. if you have bumpy roads the blade bounces a lot less than a chain controlled one. 

that's my thought anyway. my buddy is the one who got me into boss blades. he did say western is good as well. so not actually knowing myself and trusting my buddy I'd go along with western if boss wasn't available.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like Hiniker and Boss plows. I have heard good things about Western too.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Western and or fisher but I would add what kinda dealer support and mechanical knowledge do you have


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I know Boss and Fisher DEFIANTLY go with FISHER.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

We all already voted on this the other day. I think we voted that a Fisher trip edge works the best .


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

I like Hiniker.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

melon;1624979 said:


> Hi Users,
> 
> I'm new here and also new to snow and ice management, so don't know much about it either to be honest....but helping a friend to introduce one of the following brands into Far-East Asia
> 
> ...


Your talking about shipping a product overseas and selling it there.

Your best bet is to talk to each company and see what the best deal you can get on buying the plows, parts etc... that go with it.
You might also find out that some companys might not allow you to ship their products overseas.

You better weigh the costs before investing your money and make sure the product will do alright.

There are a lot of things to consider to sell a product overseas.

Just don't jump into it unless you have the money to throw at it in the hopes it will be successful down the road.

On a side note you better have your ducks in a row when doing business overseas for taxs, that is another ballgame.

good luck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

A. Good luck with all those taxes. Fisher, since their pusher is basically an old Pro-Tech, and they make decent plows that can stand up to abuse.


----------



## melon (Mar 21, 2013)

MSsnowplowing;1625549 said:


> Your talking about shipping a product overseas and selling it there.
> 
> Your best bet is to talk to each company and see what the best deal you can get on buying the plows, parts etc... that go with it.
> You might also find out that some companys might not allow you to ship their products overseas.
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions. Yep, we're in the research phase at the moment. Actually someone i know has established industrial/mechanical businesses in the far-east and is interested to create some sort of partnership with one of the companies....and to have them manufactured there as well. So it's a bit more complicated, but we're just doing some research for now to figure things out and we've contacted some of the companies.


----------



## melon (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys.... just interested to hear your personal choices and suggestions.
People in the far-east want good quality and sturdy equipment nowadays, since the ones manufactured by Chinese companies aren't so good, and also very limited. Those companies don't provide much services either.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

yardguy28;1625063 said:


> well I don't have some of the experience some of the guys do as well but I don't even see you listed what I would choose.
> 
> I'm pretty partial to boss. they are extremely easy to remove and connect. and I have seen videos on how the others connect and disconnect but I've never actually used another. they aren't chain lift like most. if you have bumpy roads the blade bounces a lot less than a chain controlled one.
> 
> that's my thought anyway. my buddy is the one who got me into boss blades. he did say western is good as well. so not actually knowing myself and trusting my buddy I'd go along with western if boss wasn't available.


I agree with the Boss, my previous plow was a Fisher and it lasted 10 years without issues. My current Boss V is 10 years old and still going strong and is easier to hook up and take off than the Fisher. Better controls on the Boss too.

Why didn't you include the Boss plows?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

protech, support and quality for whatever you buy from them


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Western has never let me down.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

DFLS;1626343 said:


> I agree with the Boss, my previous plow was a Fisher and it lasted 10 years without issues. My current Boss V is 10 years old and still going strong and is easier to hook up and take off than the Fisher. Better controls on the Boss too.
> 
> Why didn't you include the Boss plows?


MM2 or MM1. The MM1s were a b!tch to get on....the MM2s are so simple.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

honostly i would go with Protech. I spent many years in the far east...and well their trucks are very different. so western and fisher, or any plow maker would have to engineer new mounts and maybe some new plows because of the type of plowing there.

protech is simple and would mount the same way over there for heavy equipment and tractors. 

so if you want to get up and running fast...protech or any other pusher manufacturer. you could just buy wholesale and sell yourself if you wanted.


----------



## melon (Mar 21, 2013)

salopez;1627991 said:


> honostly i would go with Protech. I spent many years in the far east...and well their trucks are very different. so western and fisher, or any plow maker would have to engineer new mounts and maybe some new plows because of the type of plowing there.
> 
> protech is simple and would mount the same way over there for heavy equipment and tractors.
> 
> so if you want to get up and running fast...protech or any other pusher manufacturer. you could just buy wholesale and sell yourself if you wanted.


Thanks for your reply, it's interesting to know you have some experience/awareness of plowing in the far-east. 
We are defo aware of the differences in plowing over there, so we would like to help one of the companies to manufacture new types of plows, with a few tweaks (as you mentioned as well). So far, we're only in talks with one company.

The problem is most of the snow management companies that are popular in US and established only distribute in US/Canada, so some aren't ready yet to make a move for the overseas market. But there is one that already has distributors in the far-east so it's a wee-bit easier to ask them. And originally we also preferred Pro-tech, but i guess this is the case for them also.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

good model...i think it will take along time by adding that engineering layer.

reach out to other manufactures...use the kiss model Keep It Super Simple.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

Fisher and western all the way


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Just curious as to what type of plows and equipment they currently use and why you think they need new products introduced to the market. Prefer western myself they have proven to be very reliable and parts are easily available.


----------

